# Horrible Smelling Water!!



## lolo9373 (Sep 5, 2003)

I have had my piranha tank up and running for over a year now, the water smells so bad. I have other tanks in the house and none of them compare to this tank. I was wondering if my water quailty was bad, so I checked the levels. Nitrate, ammonia and Ph, everything is great. So I have come down to the conclusion that it is the food they get, because it smells worse after you feed them. I have decided on this batch of piranahs I am only going to feed them frozen foods, to steer clear of the hassle of feeders and their dieseases, and also the extra tank for them. They eat silverslides, krill, beefheart, bloodworms, mysis shrimp, and sometimes brine shrimp. Mostly they get feed the frozen silverslides and krill. So what is going on here. Am I feeding to much? But they don't get all round when I feed them. Do I have to change the water twice a week, it gets changed every 2 weeks now. This is really horrible because the tank is a 85 gallon with 8 fish in our bedroom, so when it smells its not like you can just walk away we sleep in there. Much help needed!!


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

If you add carbon to your filter to tends to take away smelling water. Try to do water changes once a week.


----------



## darkling (Dec 30, 2003)

I would try weekly 15-20% water change & gravel cleaning and make sure if you
carbon in the filters you change that every 3 weeks. Thats what I do I have two
55`s in my 10x15 office there is no smell. I feed mine alot of the same things you
are hopes this helps.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

daily 5-10% water changes and add extra carbon t oyour filters (make sure you wash it out first) also might add a little prime, should be better ine a week or so

same thing has happened to me, usually from over feeding or not changing the water for extended periods


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

I agree with the above that your should try and doa gravel siphon/ 10-15% water change weekly. I would also advise adding Carbon to your filter(s) and if it's already in there, I would advise replacing it with new carbon or boiling the old carbon and putting it back into the filter. I was told the old boiling trick and honestly didn't think it would work, but when I put the same carbon back into the filter after boiling, it removed the "fishy" smell within hours.







I guess retailers and manufacturers don't want you to know that it is reusable though.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

MStiers said:


> I agree with the above that your should try and doa gravel siphon/ 10-15% water change weekly. I would also advise adding Carbon to your filter(s) and if it's already in there, I would advise replacing it with new carbon or boiling the old carbon and putting it back into the filter. I was told the old boiling trick and honestly didn't think it would work, but when I put the same carbon back into the filter after boiling, it removed the "fishy" smell within hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mine smelt for a bit but thats was coz i added my new fluval 404 and the bacteria had to catch up!! My m8 overfed em while i was away for 10days wiv no water changes!!







All gd now though!! Carbon definately helps!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Seany B said:


> If you add carbon to your filter to tends to take away smelling water. Try to do water changes once a week.

















. do it once a week. Vacuum vac is ok once every 2 weeks. You'll notice a big difference.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

clean gravel and all dead sh*t from tank do bigger water change


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I think adding new carbon should do the trick and weekly water changes.


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

If you have any wood inside the tank that also might be your problem. The wood might not have been cured properly. I had the same problem, it smelled horrible and discoloured my water. So I took it out and boiled it in a solution and set it in cold water for a few days at it was good.


----------

